# NGD - Epiphone Nighthawk



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had this on order since the 18th of April and I received a phone call today from Lou over at Kaos Music telling me it was in. I went over earlier this evening and picked it up. I'm still in the "honeymoon" phase with this guitar so I don't want to gush over it but in a week or so I'll be putting a detailed review of it over in the Reviews section of the website. The price was very reasonable (that'll also be in the review) and the playability is very good. The guitar itself is made in Indonesia, has Grover tuners and as you'll see in the photos the pickups still have the protective plastic on them. I'll be taking them off later obviously. BTW thanks to Robert1950 for giving me the impetus, and GAS, to get this guitar. ) As I've said before on the forum, I used to own a Gibson Nighthawk which had the same amber finish as this which I sold back in the 90's and I had been regretting it. This one is definitely *not* going to be sold.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh,... thanks. All I did was post what I thought was a cool axe. Enjoy it.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a black one on order, but they tell me probably July(!!??!!). Congratulations, and I'm glad to hear they are finding their way into the stores. Maybe mine'll get here before the estimated date.

Regards


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

avalancheMM said:


> I have a black one on order, but they tell me probably July(!!??!!). Congratulations, and I'm glad to hear they are finding their way into the stores. Maybe mine'll get here before the estimated date.
> 
> Regards


Yeah a buddy of mine was told late July/early August for one...maybe you got one of the first "sample" ones and they decided to just sell it to you, you got pretty lucky.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Uh,... thanks. All I did was post what I thought was a cool axe. Enjoy it.


) Thanks Robert. I know I said it in a kind of joking way but the thing that I personally think is one of the best things about this forum is when people like yourself post about something either new, cool, interesting or something to watch or watch out for.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

avalancheMM said:


> I have a black one on order, but they tell me probably July(!!??!!). Congratulations, and I'm glad to hear they are finding their way into the stores. Maybe mine'll get here before the estimated date.
> 
> Regards


Thanks avalancheMM. I used to have a black Gibson Nighthawk before I got the amber one later. I think you'll like the Epiphone. It seems like it's a pretty well built guitar and the neck is just right. Not too thin or thick. I know right now it'll seem like a long wait but I think you'll find it to be worth it.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking guitar!

I remember when these were all the rage in the early 90's.....I wasn't a 'huge' fan then but now that I'm older I do like them more.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Schectertastic said:


> Yeah a buddy of mine was told late July/early August for one...maybe you got one of the first "sample" ones and they decided to just sell it to you, you got pretty lucky.


Thanks Schectertastic. The thing that surprised me, although not in a good way, were the strings on the guitar. I was trying it out for about 10 minutes in the store when I went to pick it up and when I looked down at my fingers they were dirty. I told the salesman about this and he was apologetic about it. He did throw in a new set of strings so that's pretty good. You'd think though that they would have cleaned the strings off a bit before shipping it but that's the only negative and in the scheme of things it's *really* minor.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ThePass said:


> Nice looking guitar!
> 
> I remember when these were all the rage in the early 90's.....I wasn't a 'huge' fan then but now that I'm older I do like them more.


Thanks ThePass. I was playing it earlier this evening and it's quite versatile. The Nighthawk really was kind of a "cult" guitar at first. I think Gibson realized later that it was worth bringing back again and I'm glad they did.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I was 20 in '93, and back then I was all things "influence" so to say. SRV played a Strat, Clapton has a Strat, I NEED a Strat, ect ect ect.

Now I like to think I'm past the whole 'well it's _gotta_ be good cause......" stage.

Although, of course just a bit, lol.

Again man, nice axe! I haven't seen a new one yet myself but when I do I'll try 'er out.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ThePass said:


> I was 20 in '93, and back then I was all things "influence" so to say. SRV played a Strat, Clapton has a Strat, I NEED a Strat, ect ect ect.
> 
> Now I like to think I'm past the whole 'well it's _gotta_ be good cause......" stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I think when you do try one out you'll want to get it. )


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2011)

i have a 94 nighthawk same colour.i love it i have grover tuners and all gold hardware on it.plays very well.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i have a 94 nighthawk same colour.i love it i have grover tuners and all gold hardware on it.plays very well.


Yeah I think my original Gibson Nighthawk was either a '94 or '95. Hang on to yours. )


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you all know that I posted a review of this guitar last night in the iReviews section: http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar-reviews/41464-epiphone-nighthawk-custom-reissue.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent review


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I read your review, and I was wondering what the "Street" price was without the case? I assume it was a generic LP case.
How was the fit? The top looks a little slimmer in width than the LPs.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Excellent review


Thanks GC. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Zman said:


> I read your review, and I was wondering what the "Street" price was without the case? I assume it was a generic LP case.
> How was the fit? The top looks a little slimmer in width than the LPs.


Without the case it would probably be in the $450.00 - $500.00 range. It fits in the case perfectly. The guitar itself is quite thin but surprisingly resonant.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got to try one out recently--it played nicely, if I needed (Or had the spare cash) to get another solidbody type electric guitar--I'd consider it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zontar said:


> I got to try one out recently--it played nicely, if I needed (Or had the spare cash) to get another solidbody type electric guitar--I'd consider it.


Yeah, this is one of the better things that Gibson has done recently. I was pleasantly surprised at not only the build quality but the tone and playability. It's a keeper for me. )


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Good review on a beautiful guitar! 
I sense a little GAS coming my way.

Keep rockin


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> Good review on a beautiful guitar!
> I sense a little GAS coming my way.
> 
> Keep rockin


Thanks OSBM. Apparently from what others have said it seems like you're going to have to wait a bit. If you're really interested contact your local music store and make an enquiry.


----------

